# The Bold and the Beautiful Cast Promoshoot 2011 [21x MQ]



## Emilysmummie (28 März 2011)




----------



## Emilysmummie (28 März 2011)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl der größte Blödsinn der jemals ins Fernsehn kam. Bei der Serie ja wohl jeder schon mit jedem gepennt so das bei den Kindern die Gefahr der Inzucht groß ist. Dagegen ist selbst GZSZ großes Kino.



*du hast doch keine Ahnung  jeder schaut das was einem gefällt ok?! :angry:*


----------



## General (29 März 2011)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann jeder sich diesen Ami-Dreck :thumbup: reinziehen,



Anscheinend musst du dich ja mit dem "Ami-Dreck" auskennen, sonst wüsstest du ja nicht, dass jeder mit jedem pennt in der Serie


----------



## Tante Emma (29 März 2011)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl der größte Blödsinn der jemals ins Fernsehn kam. Bei der Serie ja wohl jeder schon mit jedem gepennt so das bei den Kindern die Gefahr der Inzucht groß ist. Dagegen ist selbst GZSZ großes Kino.



Ach Gott Tittelelli mit seinen immer sehr Qualifizierten Äußerungen 

Ich sage Danke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## flöckchen (11 Apr. 2011)

ich bedanke mich auch für die Bilder. Bin ein großer Fan der Serie:WOW::WOW:


----------



## verena86 (13 März 2012)

danke für diese wunderschönen pics von reich und schön


----------



## kiko99 (28 Sep. 2012)

Da ich ein riesen Fan von B&B bin, freu ich mich sehr über diese tollen Photoshooting Bilder ! :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:
Vielen vielen Dank! :thx:


----------



## Kacki (3 Okt. 2012)

Schöne Bilder. Danke schön


----------



## sany (19 März 2013)

vielen dank für die tollen fotos


----------

